# Saw Sacaled Viper



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

This is out of the same breeding as Stuarts one.

This one is a very tricky feeder.


----------



## AZUK (Jul 9, 2007)

stunning little snake and excellent pics :2thumb:
I have always found Saw scales mad as hell and very jumpy.


----------



## brittone05 (Sep 29, 2006)

Amazing pics  I rarely pop into this section but I so enjoy looking at the pics - you can see why venemous snakes are so well loved for thier striking ( excuse the pun! ) appearance


----------



## DavidR (Mar 19, 2008)

Fantastic pictures, I think _Echis_ are one of the most photogenic groups of snakes. Have you tried feeding inverts? In the wild sochureks are mainly invert feeders.

David.


----------



## Tehanu (Nov 12, 2006)

Your shots get more incredible everytime Graeme!

I am in love with Echis and this guy has to be the cutest little bug eyed thing I ever saw :flrt:

(Your Lake Scutari girl still takes the crown though...  )


----------



## Jade01 (Feb 21, 2007)

Oh look how cute he is! I love how huge his eyes are!

*he or she


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

Glad you all like the piccies, this one feeds occasionally on very small pinkies to i'll try it on inverts.

I agree they are exceptionally photogenic once they get ready to tag!

I'll be keeping the fingers well away

graeme


----------



## andyh75 (Nov 16, 2008)

very nice snake and photo's :2thumb:


----------



## southwest vipers (Jun 29, 2008)

slippery42 said:


> Glad you all like the piccies, this one feeds occasionally on very small pinkies to i'll try it on inverts.
> 
> I agree they are exceptionally photogenic once they get ready to tag!
> 
> ...


I had one that fed on crickets until I managed to get it onto pinkies. They dont put on much growth with crickets compared to mice. There are probably some nutrition deficiencies as well with crickets.


----------



## maffy (Dec 24, 2008)

*crickets*

yes but great striking practice. i would have thought crickets form the staple diet of many a reptile.

not doubting mice are better for overall growth but surely crickets will help baby hone in on its striking ability.


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

They are fantastic pictures 

I love looking at the threads and pics in here 

truely beautiful snake :flrt:


----------



## stuartdouglas (Mar 5, 2008)

Mine is feeding on 5g fuzzies now.


----------



## STReptiles (Feb 6, 2009)

looks cool but a bit of a pussy if you know what i mean lol


----------



## Piraya1 (Feb 26, 2007)

Amazing photo's!! photo's that do snakes justice...


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

Piraya1 said:


> Amazing photo's!! photo's that do snakes justice...


Thanks mate!


----------

